# How to fix a warped door



## knappers (31 Aug 2010)

I have an old pine bedroom door that has warped where the top sits flush leaving a 1/2" gap at the bottom. I can pull the hinge side straight using the three hinges, but what can I do about the opposite "open" side?
I think it happened a couple of years ago when the door was sent for stripping. There's a knot across the style, about half way up, and it seems to have bent around this point. If I force the door closed, this knot opens up. I have thought about trying to force some glue into the crack and leave to harden to see if it trues the door any. Any better ideas?

Si.


----------



## jasonB (31 Aug 2010)

I've just cured two warped doors for a client - made new ones  

There is not a lot you can do, possible try an epoxy filler around the open knot. Other method is to move the hinge on the opposite top corner out so you average out the gap and move the door stop at the top in where it touches first.

Jason


----------



## AndyT (31 Aug 2010)

You could try cutting saw kerfs on the 'short' side of the door, and gluing in wedges. But please bear in mind - this only makes sense if the door is going to be painted again (as it should be!) and it's not from experience, just an idea.

Another option is to take off the stop bead from the door frame, and re-fit it to line up with the warped door. That way, at least you don't have to force anything when you close it.


----------



## Brooky (31 Aug 2010)

you can try removing the door ,saturating in water and rehang forcing the door to twist in the oppersite dimension and over compensate by double,ie one inch and allow to dry naturally.the longer you leave it the better the result.


----------



## Shane (31 Aug 2010)

I'd be reluctant to saturate a pine door in water


----------



## Bassbear81 (1 Sep 2010)

Can you turn the door around, so the knot is on the side with the hinges.


----------



## wobblycogs (1 Sep 2010)

I reversed the swing of a door and rebuilt a section of the door frame for one of the doors in our place about a year ago. It left the door much like yours with a terrible gap because it was warped along the old hinge side. My solution was just to fit a heavy catch to it and to make sure that I forced it closed all the time. After a couple of months it was pretty easy to close and now you wouldn't ever know there had been a problem - it's like any other door. I presume over the year the wood has slowly bent into shape. 

I've got another door with similar problems so I'm going to try the same trick on that. I think I'll probably need to fit a bolt at the bottom as well on that one though.


----------

